# 一直線



## Isaak77

What's the meaning of 一値線 in this phrase:それから引返してまた一値線に浜辺まで戻って来た.?


----------



## Flaminius

Must be the typo for 一直線.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

‰Ä–ÚŸùÎ ‚±‚±‚ë
"それから引き返してまた一直線に浜辺まで戻って来た。"


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

一直線　directly
to go in a straight line


----------



## Isaak77

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ‰Ä–ÚŸùÎ ‚±‚±‚ë
> "それから引き返してまた一直線に浜辺まで戻って来た。





SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ‰Ä–ÚŸùÎ ‚±‚±‚ë
> "それから引き返してまた一直線に浜辺まで戻って来た。"


What you mean by that link?


----------



## Isaak77

Katzuhiko Minohara said:


> 一直線　directly
> to go in a straight line


How then can be translated the whole phrase?


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

それから引返してまた*一値線に*浜辺まで戻って来た
after that it returned and it came back *straight (directly)* to the beach again


----------



## Isaak77

Katzuhiko Minohara said:


> それから引返してまた*一値線に*浜辺まで戻って来た
> after that it returned and it came back *straight (directly)* to the beach again


The book which is "kokoro" are talking about "sensei" and western man.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Isaak77 said:


> What you mean by that link?


I meant that
1.the sentence was quoted from "Kokoro" written by Souseki Natsume,
2. there was no typo at least in the quoted version of the novel,
3. therefore, there were two possibilities either Isaak77 just confused 直 with a wrong kanji 値, or Isaak77 were reading another version that had typo "一値線",
4. the context and background is very important for this forum's discussion. Therefore, I showed what the context and background was,
and finally,
5. Forum members at least I and probably Flaminius thought that 一直線に is an obvious word that there would be no further explanation needed after Issak77 knew that it was 一直線, not 一値線.

_The western man and Sensei started swimming heading out to sea until their figure (head) became very small but still visible, and then, they swam back to the beach *very directly or straightforwardly* (without dropping by anywhere, or swam back in the shortest distance) ._

Other people just enjoyed and relaxed in the beach or in the sea, but the two men did it like a competition or training, which seemed very strange, weird, or something different, or very special for "me" (the main character).



Isaak77 seems still unaware of the difference between 直 and 値.

熊 and 能 are different letter in Japanese.
俗 and 谷 are different letters in Japanese.
仙 and 山 are different letters in Japanese.
値 and 直 are different letters in Japanese, although the both may be the same to your eyes.


----------



## Isaak77

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I meant that
> 1.the sentence was quoted from "Kokoro" written by Souseki Natsume,
> 2. there was no typo at least in the quoted version of the novel,
> 3. therefore, there were two possibilities either Isaak77 just confused 直 with a wrong kanji 値, or Isaak77 were reading another version that had typo "一値線",
> 4. the context and background is very important for this forum's discussion. Therefore, I showed what the context and background was,
> and finally,
> 5. Forum members at least I and probably Flaminius thought that 一直線に is an obvious word that there would be no further explanation needed after Issak77 knew that it was 一直線, not 一値線.
> 
> _The western man and Sensei started swimming heading out to sea until their figure (head) became very small but still visible, and then, they swam back to the beach *very directly or straightforwardly* (without dropping by anywhere, or swam back in the shortest distance) ._
> 
> Other people just enjoyed and relaxed in the beach or in the sea, but the two men did it like a competition or training, which seemed very strange, weird, or something different, or very special for "me" (the main character).
> 
> 
> 
> Isaak77 seems still unaware of the difference between 直 and 値.
> 
> 熊 and 能 are different letter in Japanese.
> 俗 and 谷 are different letters in Japanese.
> 仙 and 山 are different letters in Japanese.
> 値 and 直 are different letters in Japanese, although the both may be the same to your eyes.


3


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I meant that
> 1.the sentence was quoted from "Kokoro" written by Souseki Natsume,
> 2. there was no typo at least in the quoted version of the novel,
> 3. therefore, there were two possibilities either Isaak77 just confused 直 with a wrong kanji 値, or Isaak77 were reading another version that had typo "一値線",
> 4. the context and background is very important for this forum's discussion. Therefore, I showed what the context and background was,
> and finally,
> 5. Forum members at least I and probably Flaminius thought that 一直線に is an obvious word that there would be no further explanation needed after Issak77 knew that it was 一直線, not 一値線.
> 
> _The western man and Sensei started swimming heading out to sea until their figure (head) became very small but still visible, and then, they swam back to the beach *very directly or straightforwardly* (without dropping by anywhere, or swam back in the shortest distance) ._
> 
> Other people just enjoyed and relaxed in the beach or in the sea, but the two men did it like a competition or training, which seemed very strange, weird, or something different, or very special for "me" (the main character).
> 
> 
> 
> Isaak77 seems still unaware of the difference between 直 and 値.
> 
> 熊 and 能 are different letter in Japanese.
> 俗 and 谷 are different letters in Japanese.
> 仙 and 山 are different letters in Japanese.
> 値 and 直 are different letters in Japanese, although the both may be the same to your eyes.


When I looked that kanji in jisho first appeared 値. So I thought that was the same kanji (I'm not sure if have happened to me that sometimes one kanji slightly different is a modern version of other).  I should have continued scroll down in the page.  Anyway thanks for your care and help.😀


----------



## gengo

彼らの頭が小さく見えるまで沖の方へ向いて行った。それから引き返してまた一直線に浜辺まで戻って来た。

Here is my version:
They headed out toward deep water until their heads appeared very small. Then they turned around and came *straight* back to the beach.

The highlighted word is what conveys the concept of 一直線に here.


----------

